# Cannondale slice price?



## kiriltomov (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello to all of you,

I am a begginer and I need advice for buying or not bying this bike. Offered prize is 300.00 $ . 
Thank you in advance for your opinion.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I can't help with your question but when I read the thread title I was expecting to see this:
Slice - Triathlon/Time Trial - Road - Bikes
...not a beat up mountain bike.

*disappointed*


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah sorry but for better info on that your most likley going to have to post on the MTB review forum


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I have not seen one of these before but it looks old school, do you have the model year.

Looking closer I question if this is a Cannondale at all, it does not look like the welds are ground down, I've never sean a dale without a headbadge and the rear drops do not look like any cannondale drops I've seen before. if I was to guess I'd bet its been repainted and the logos were added. All Slices I've seen where Tri/time trial bikes.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

It ways Specialized on the bars...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

That's not a Cannondale at all, it's probably a cheap brand with stickers... But even if it was, it would be too much, this is very old with low end parts, you'd probably get a better bike by buying a new bike that costs 300$...


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> That's not a Cannondale at all, it's probably a cheap brand with stickers... But even if it was, it would be too much, this is very old with low end parts, you'd probably get a better bike by buying a new bike that costs 300$...


I agree with Dan, if it was a dale then $300 is on the high side if in excellent shape but not here, walk no run away as fast as you can


----------



## kiriltomov (Mar 10, 2012)

*question*

Thank you guys,
I was really suspicious about that bike. You helped me so much. Thank you again.:thumbsup:


----------

